# New VHI HealthSteps package



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jan 2002)

On January the 1st, VHI launched a new package <!--EZCODE QUOTE START--><blockquote>*Quote:*<hr> designed for younger, healthier members who are less likely to need hospitalisation...

Traditionally Bupa and VHI have focused on covering their members for the cost of hospital treatment, but for many younger members hospital cover will be irrelevant<hr></blockquote><!--EZCODE QUOTE END-->

The quote is from an article in the Sunday Business Post by Ray McKenna a director of Andersens.

Healthsteps costs €199 a year and covers everyday medical costs alone:

Hospital Cover: no cover
Each GP visit: €25 per visit
Alternative therapies: €18 per visit
Prescripitions : No cover
Consultants :€51 per visit
Physio: €18 per visit
Optical testing: €25 once every 2 years
Lenses and glasses: 50% of cost up to €70 every 2 years
Dental treatment €25 per visit
Radiology: €60 per visit
Pathology: €40 per visit
Screening/executive health check: €51 every 2 years


----------



## CM (15 Jan 2002)

*VHI Healthsteps*

Can't find any mention of this new plan on their web site. Any idea what the excess on this policy is? If it's significant (and maybe even if it's not) then I'd imagine that keeping the €199 by for any incidental health expenses might be a better idea than depending on the ostensibly meagre cover it buys? Don't forget that, for those who qualify, PRSI can cover most of the cost of regular optical/dental checks and some of the cost of treatment/specs.


----------



## PhillySteak (15 Jan 2002)

*Dual Membership*

Do you think it will be possible to join this to cover day to day expenses, and then join BUPA Essentials (for example) to cover hospital bills. 

Philly


----------



## confused (15 Jan 2002)

*VHI*

Howdie,

Now I'm a complete newcomer to the VHI concept.  I've never claimed PRSI relief nor VHI benefits....

Under this scheme could you claim your PRSI optical benefit as well as the VHI benefit?  That seems like a good deal for blind people like me !!

Also, while I'm here - can anyone explain the current cover on alternative therapies such as acupuncture, massage etc..   Their leaflets go on and on about the health benefits but don't mention any element of cover...

Ta!

C


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jan 2002)

*Re: VHI*

I couldn't find any other information except what the Sunday Business Post had to say about it. But it seems to me that the VHI are implicitly accepting that young healthy people don't need or don't want or can't afford hospital cover. I have been saying for a long time that the VHI is very bad value for healthy young non-smokers. It seems that the VHI is acknowledging this. 

What I don't understand is why they don't offer the exact opposite to this product. I would be interested in buying hospital cover with a €5000 excess. I will save up my unpaid VHI premiums for the regular medical expenses and minor hospital visits. But if I get landed with a triple bypass followed by chemotherapy, I would like an insurance company to accept that risk.  It's ridiculous offering insurance for bills as low as €18 ! The cost of processing such a claim must be at least double that.

Brendan


----------

